# مخترعين وصور



## الحوت (27 أبريل 2008)

*مخترع المسدس : صمويل كونت عام 1835م
مخترع بندول الساعة  : كريستيان هيوجنس عام 1657م
مخترع القلم الحبر  : لويس وترمان عام 1884م
مخترع ماكينة الخياطة : بارتليمي تيموني عام 1829م
مخترع السماعة الطبية : الطبيب رينيه ريناك عام 1818م
مخترع ماكينة العزق الدوارة  : اٍيسن هوارد عام 1912م
مخترع آلة حلاقة الذقن الكهربائية : جاكوب شيك عام 1931م
مخترع النظارة الطبية :روجر بيكون عام عام 1268م
مخترع المحرك الذي يعمل بالبترول : ميجفريد ماركوس
مخترع الميكروفون  : شارلز هويتستون
مخترع المسجل  : فلاديمير بولسون عام 1899م
مخترع المنبه  : أنطوان اٍيدييه عام 1847م
مخترع آلة التصوير الملون : جبريل ليمان عام 1891م
مخترع الدراجة  : كيرك باتريك ماكميلان 1839
مخترع مكبر الصوت : أرنس ويرمر 1877م
مخترع الآلة الحاسبة : بليز باسكال 1639م
مخترع المكواة الكهربائية : سيلي عام 1882م
مخترع الباراشوت : بلانشار 1785م
مخترع التليسكوب اللاسلكي : جروت ريبر 1942م
مخترع طفاية الحريق : رولان 1905م
مخترع الكاميرا : جورج اٍيستمان 1888م
مخترع قضيب الصاعقة : فرانكلين
مخترع ساعة الجيب : هيل 1500م
مخترع المنطاد : زبلن 1900م
مخترع البطارية الكهربائية : أليساندرو 1800م
مخترع الغواصة : هولاند 1891م
مخترع الدبابة : سيرارنست سونيتون 1914م
مخترع الآلة الكاتبة : كريستوفر شولز 1868م
مخترع التلغراف العادي : صمويل مورس 1836م
مخترع الكمبيوتر : هوارد أيكن 1944م
مخترع اللاسلكي : ماركوني 1896م
مخترع التليفون : جراهام بل 1867م
مخترع المصعد : أليشا أوتيس 1871م
مخترع القاطرة البخارية : تريفيتك 1803م
مخترع الموتوسيكل (الدراجة) : يوجين ورنر 1897م
مخترع آلة الحصاد : سيروس مكيرميلو 1834
مخترع النول الآلي : اٍدمون كارترايت 1785م
مخترع علبة الكبريت : جون ووكر 1827م
مخترع آلة غزل القطن : أركرايت
مخترع التوربين البخاري : بارسونز 1884
مخترع الصاروخ الفضائي : سيرجي كورليوف
مخترع مانعة الصواعق : فرانكلين 1752
مخترع المغناطيس الكهربائي : ستيرجون 1825
مخترع البوصلة : المارسبيري 1911
مخترع التكييف : كارير 1911
مخترع القلم الرصاص : كونتي 1792
مخترع البندقية : مورز
مخترع آلة التصوير الشمسي : داجير 1839
مخترع مقياس فهرنهيت : فهرنهيت 1709
مخترع طريقة التجميد للأغذية : بيردذي
مخترع الهيليوم السائل : هيك أوينز 1908
مخترع الساعة الميقاتية : بوندي 1885
مخترع حقنة تحت الجلد : وود 1835
مخترع الحرير الصناعي : شاردونت 1884
مخترع الذرّة : جون دالتون 1808
مخترع فرشاة الأسنان : ويست 1938
مخترع السخان الكهربائي : لارج 1923
مخترع الخلاط الكهربائي : هاملتون 1901
مخترع كاميرا الفيديو : مازوريكين 1923
مخترع آلة تصوير المستندات : بدلير 1903
مخترع الدينامو الكهربائي : فاراداي 1831
مخترع جهاز الغطس تحت الماء : زيبه 1818
مخترع القنبلة الذرية : أوبنهايمر 1945
مخترع الرادار هو : واطسون وات 1935م
مخترع الجراموفون : أديسون 1877م
مخترع بكرة الدلو : أرخيتاس
مخترع السيارة : كارل بنز 1886م
مخترع ساعة اليد : لوي كارتييه 1904م
مخترع آلة القانون : الفارابي
مخترع الساكسفون : أدولف ساكس 1846م
مخترع جهاز التصوير التسجيلي : جول ماريه 1888
مهترع القلم الجاف : بيرو 1938م
مخترع الراديو : جو جليلمو ماركوني 1894م
مخترع المولد الكهربائي : فاراداي 1831
مخترع جهاز الأكينيتوسكوب : أديسون
مخترع محرك الديزل : رودولف ديزل1898م
مخترع المطبعة : جنبرج 1445م
مخترع الرئة الصناعية : درنكر 1929
مخترع التليفزيون : بيرد 1926م
مخترع الآلة البخارية : جيمس وات 1765
مخترع الأوكورديون : داميان 1829
مخترع آلة صناعة الورق : لويس روبرت 1799
مخترع الترمومتر : جاليليو جاليلي
مخترع الزورق البخاري : روبرت فاتون
مخترع التلغراف اللاسلكي : كلود شاب
مخترع الميكروسكوب الدقيق : زيجموندي
مخترع ميزان الحرارة المقسم اٍلى 80 درجة : أيومور
مخترع الاٍطارات المنفوخة للسيارات : دنلوب 1888م
مخترع الموتور الكهربائي : فاراداي
مخترع السلم المتحرك : هويلز
مخترع ورق الكربون : ويد جورد 1906
مخترع النايلون : كارودرز 1938
مخترع الليزر : قيودور مايمان 2960
مخترع الطائرة : الأخوان رايت 1903م
مخترع القمر الصناعي : كابيتزا 1957
مخترع الميكروسكوب العادي : ليفنهوك 1683
مخترع محرك السيارة : أوتو
مخترع المفاعل النووي : فرمي
مخترع الطائرة الهليوكوبتر : سيكورسكي 1909
مخترع المدفع الرشاش : مكسيم 1883
مخترع المحرك النفاث : ويتل 1935
مخترع الثلاجة : كاريه 1858
مخترع الغسالة : هاملتون سميث 1858
مخترع القنبلة الهيدروجينية : أوبنهايمر 1952
مخترع الأكسجين السائل : كايتيه 1877
مخترع مقياس ريختر للزلازل : ريختر 1935
مخترع مقياس شدة الريح : روبنسون 1846
مخترع البارومتر لقياس الضغط الجوي : تورشيللي 1643
مخترع المكنسة : بيل 1876
مخترع الهيجروميتر لقياس الرطوبة : دانيال
مخترع الهيدروجين السائل : ديوار 1899
مخترع آلة الفولت : لوفيفر 1964
مخترع الطرق الأسفلتية : آدم 1815
مخترع كاربراتير السيارة : مايباخ 1893
مخترع السفينة البخارية : فيتش 1788
مخترع الميزان ذو الكفتين : فال
مخترع الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية : هيرتز
مخترع المخرطة : فتش
مخترع حفظ الطعام في العلب : نيقولا أبير 1795
مخترع عود الثقاب : بويل 1681
مخترع محرك البنزين : أوتورنيس 1867
مخترع الحراثة الزراعية : فردليخ
مخترع التخديرالحديث : لونج
مخترع الأمواس : جيليت
مخترع المروحة الكهربائية : هويلر 1882
مخترع الغسالة : فافيشر 1901
مخترع الدراجة الهوائية : ماكميلين
مخترع التصوير الفوتوغرافي : داجير 1816
مخترع المدفأة الكهربائية هما : بيل و دوسينج 1892
مخترع كاميرا التصوير الفورية : لاند 1948
مخترع المحول الكهربائي : استانلي 1885
مخترع ميزان الحرارة كلفن هو : كلفن
مخترع جهاز قياس الأوم : أوم 1827
مخترع ميزان الحرارة المئوي: سيلسيوس 1742
مخترع حبوب منع الحمل للنساء : بنيسوز 1954
مخترع أقراص الدواء : مياهل 1850
مخترع العدسات هو : فان ليفنهوك
مخترع ماكينة الخياطة الآلية : سنجر

ألكسندر جراهام بل ( التليفون ) 






غوتليب دايملر ـ الأب الروحي للمرسيدس





غولييلمو ماركوني ( الراديو )





رودولف ديزل مخترع المحرك الديزل ذو الاحتراق الداخلي 





الفريد نوبل مخترع الديناميت 





بليز باسكال مخترع الآلة الحاسبة 





جورج اٍيستمان مخترع الكاميرا 





 باردين مخترع الترانزستور 





جاليليو جاليلي مخترع التليسكوب الفلكي



*

*
عاشت امة الابداع والحريه :mus13:*​


----------



## لذيذ وخفيف (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مخترعين وصور*

*جود يامان
توبيك رائع 
شكرا ليك على تلك المعلومات الجميلة .​*


----------



## BITAR (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مخترعين وصور*

*معلومات هائله *
*شكرا الحوت*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مخترعين وصور*

*معلومات جميلة 

شكرا يا حوت *​


----------



## الحوت (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مخترعين وصور*

*شكرا ليكم منورين :yaka:*​


----------



## cuteledia (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مخترعين وصور*

المعلومات اكتر من ررائعة
تسلم ايدك يا حوت
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## Coptic Man (3 مايو 2008)

معلومات رائعة يا الحوت

ربنا يباركك ويعوضك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مخترعين وصور*

بجد معلوماات جاااامده ......ميرررسى يا حوت وربنا يباركك .


----------



## kajo (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مخترعين وصور*

مفيش عربى واحد

ايه الدماغ دى
ولا حتى  كرسى

ياحول الله يارب

ميرسى على المعلومات القيمه دى


----------



## فادية (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مخترعين وصور*

*موضوع جميل  فعلا  *
*تسلم  ايديك  عزيزي*​


----------



## s_h (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مخترعين وصور*

*بجد معلوات رائعة جدا ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
جارى التحميل .................
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## الحوت (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مخترعين وصور*



kajo قال:


> مفيش عربى واحد
> 
> ايه الدماغ دى
> ولا حتى  كرسى
> ...



*طبعا مافيش ولا عالم عربي :smi411:

واكيد لن تجد اسم اي صلعمي عرباني في هذه القائمة المباركة :smil16:

بس فيه الفارابي مخترع اله القانون ينفع :new6:

ويا ريته اخترع شيء افاد به البشرية الا آلة القانون التي يستعملونها في الهشك بشك الذي اشتهر به الأتراك :mus13:

وحتى هذا مش عربي انما تركي ..!

ومخترعش يعني حاجة جديدة ..

بس مسك قيثارة الملك داود .. وحطها عالطاولة صارت قانون :t11:

اما اختراعات العرب فهي أدخنة أجنحة الذباب ..

بول البعير الذي يقضي علي البلهارسيا قبل اكتشافها بيد العالم بلهارس .

نخامة النبي البركة بيد مفتي الديار المصرية الدكتور علي جمعة .

خرأة النبي التي كانت الأرض تبتلعها و تنهشها نهشا خوفا علي اقتناصها من المسلمين و الصحابة مثل ام ايمن التي شربت بوله .

و لله في خلقه شئون .. :t6:
*


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مخترعين وصور*

thanks حوت


----------



## الحوت (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مخترعين وصور*

*شكرا لمروركم .*​


----------



## just member (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مخترعين وصور*

جميلة المعلومات دى 
بشكر حضرتك عليها
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مخترعين وصور*



الحوت قال:


> *طبعا مافيش ولا عالم عربي :smi411:
> 
> واكيد لن تجد اسم اي صلعمي عرباني في هذه القائمة المباركة :smil16:
> 
> ...


:big29: يسلم لسانك يا حوت


----------



## white-knight (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مخترعين وصور*

رائع حوت   

موضوع هائل وقيم   ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------

